# Lottery hunts



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just received my emails. Not drawn for dove, deer or pheasants hunts. Anyone get lucky?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

i know of 4 unsuccessful applicants so far….
dove, waterfowl, waterfowl blind, deer archery 
🤷‍♂️


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

17 applications…15 losers and 2 squirrel draws TBD…poop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

The Girlfriend got Killdeer Plains Archery Nov.7th to the 19th and i have one youth that drew Mosquito Deer for Nov. 14th .


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

they are to rigged to put in for. I had an ODNR person tell me that the same people will always be picked year after year because of the way they do it


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

ducknut141 said:


> they are to rigged to put in for. I had an ODNR person tell me that the same people will always be picked year after year because of the way they do it


Rigged or not i always looked at it as a Donation anyways like Pennsylvania Elk and Kentucky Elk and Play the Game anyways .


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Not when they knowingly allow the illegal open trading of the hunts. It is against the ORC and they won't enforce it.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

ducknut141 said:


> they are to rigged to put in for. I had an ODNR person tell me that the same people will always be picked year after year because of the way they do it


learn to play the cards that you are dealt, not the hand you want.

kinda funny the division played the game just as well as we did. Turns out they are only hunting 3 blinds at Magee marsh this year instead of the usual 25 plus.........they just forgot to tell us until the deadline has passed and everyone already put in their money for the drawing.
touche ODNR touche


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

We went 0-70 between three of us. Last year drew 6 so was definitely expecting something.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> learn to play the cards that you are dealt, not the hand you want.
> 
> kinda funny the division played the game just as well as we did. Turns out they are only hunting 3 blinds at Magee marsh this year instead of the usual 25 plus.........they just forgot to tell us until the deadline has passed and everyone already put in their money for the drawing.
> touche ODNR touche


Not true. The information was released and reported on well in advance of the deadline.





__





Extensive construction work at Magee Marsh to severely restrict controlled waterfowl hunts and birding opportunities this year


Waterfowlers looking to apply for one of the controlled hunts at the Ohio Division of Wildlife’s Magee Marsh site west of Port Clinton wi...




outdoorswithfrischkorn.blogspot.com


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I've applied every year for probably 10 years and I've never once been successful but I'll keep trying. It's my once a year donation.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Drew a mercer waterfowl for 1-22 . Should a good date if the weather if favorable . I've heard good things about mercer but haven't ever hunted it. 

I put in for 16 deer or waterfowl hunts and that was the only one I drew .

Last yr I drew a Pickerel waterfowl hunt . It was a afternoon hunt.

I have never drawn a deer hunt and I've put in for them alot over the years .


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

DiverDux said:


> Not true. The information was released and reported on well in advance of the deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information................I stand corrected.

I guess one would have expected it to be more visible when applying for said hunt instead of burying it somewhere 12 days into the application process. 

Again maybe it was, but everyone i have spoken to about it nobody was aware of it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> they are to rigged to put in for. I had an ODNR person tell me that the same people will always be picked year after year because of the way they do it


Bet that was the same ODNR rascal goin around years ago tellin folks that ODNR was dropping timber rattlers at night from blacked out stealth choppers in southern Ohio to control the turkey population.
Bet ODNR brass would like to find out who that fellar is that keeps puttin out all their deepest clandestine secrets .


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Boy I wish the ignore button worked for MODERATORS


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

My daughter was picked for two hunts. Killdeer Plains gun hunt and Ravenna Women's hunt. My wife, my son and myself struck out.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn't get any of the lotteries i entered this year, or for the past 7 years for that matter. It is what it is. Like Outwest and Karp.20, i too look at it as a donation. In the grand scheme of things its not that much money.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Only way to wake them up is not participate for couple of years and ,maybe they will make it a fairer drawing. They sure love that money flowing in.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

I didnt get picked for the 6 waterfowl or the 2 small game hunts i entered


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought 10 lottery tickets and didn’t win anything and probably will buy more eventually and lose again so what’s the big deal about the hunt lotteries ? You may win but the odds are that you won’t,it’s a lottery what did you expect. There isn’t a lottery in the world setup to have a bunch of winners just the lucky ones. True that years back it seemed that you got picked more often but now they offer less days but a lot more places to chose from and species to choose from,that was never available before. Oh well there’s always next year. You can save your money but you’ll probably buy something else anyway. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

What makes me mad (when they used to publish the list) is the same names appear every year, the odds are that that would not happen in a fair drawing. I wish I would have saved those lists to show the cheating.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's not as much rigged or cheating. Yes I'm sure there is some. It's the program they use to pick the names. Just make them non transferable


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ducknut141 said:


> It's not as much rigged or cheating. Yes I'm sure there is some. It's the program they use to pick the names. Just make them non transferable


That seems it would be a waste of a winner if they couldn’t use the date they won. Heck I’m going trout fishing soon and that wouldn’t be possible if they weren’t transferable.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I drew a waterfowl blind pick at Hueston Woods. Daughter drew a waterfowl hunt at Mercer.
My belief is that if drawn for a hunt, any and all remaining applications for that species should be null and void. This would stop people from putting in for multiple hunts with no intentions of ever hunting them.
There was one individual last year who drew like 10 hunts and used them for nothing more than trade bait.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

SmallieKing said:


> I drew a waterfowl blind pick at Hueston Woods. Daughter drew a waterfowl hunt at Mercer.
> My belief is that if drawn for a hunt, any and all remaining applications for that species should be null and void. This would stop people from putting in for multiple hunts with no intentions of ever hunting them.
> There was one individual last year who drew like 10 hunts and used them for nothing more than trade bait.





A couple years ago i got picked for two waterfowl hunts,3 days apart from each other. I was able to trade to hunt each place back to back without having to drive back and forth ,it worked out great for each party involved and my son really enjoyed staying overnight and hunting two days in a row on a controlled hunt

I see no fowl in trading to get what you want or what works best for someone due to ease, conflicting schedules ect.

The ODNR is all about hunter opportunity and here it is.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

bobk said:


> That seems it would be a waste of a winner if they couldn’t use the date they won. Heck I’m going trout fishing soon and that wouldn’t be possible if they weren’t transferable.


Have a Great time Bob the Misses is glad you can use it .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

0utwest said:


> Have a Great time Bob the Misses is glad you can use it .


Thanks, appreciate it very much.


----------



## Shake-n-Bake (Sep 16, 2011)

This is the first year I haven't applied in ages. They didn't give the dates of the hunts this year.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was 0-6. Brother was 0-4. Two buddies no longer apply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I liked it much better when 2nd season maggee and pickerel were daily in person draws. That’s when people were really in the marsh hunting and bouncing birds. Now the no shows are at least 50 percent after the first week? Hope when COVID passes it returns to that. Would even like permanent blind drawings to go back to in person, so people that are going to hunt get blinds.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

My son got drawn for Hebron fish hatchery and Mosquito wild life area. Has anybody had any experience with the Hebron fish hatchery?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

bigeye 1 what date did you get for Mosquito ? We have nov.14th and are in area D also if you need any help with your area let me know i have been to quite a few of them over the years , Good luck on your Hunts .


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

0utwest said:


> bigeye 1 what date did you get for Mosquito ? We have nov.14th and are in area D also if you need any help with your area let me know i have been to quite a few of them over the years , Good luck on your Hunts .
> We are there 10/24 section A parking lot 4. I've been looking at the map and satellite images, I think I know what direction to start. but really have no Idea what we are getting into. Any tips would be great.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

We are there 10/24 section A parking lot 4. I've been looking at the map and satellite images, I think I know what direction to start. but really have no Idea what we are getting into. Any tips would be great.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Seems like a bunch of complaining here. Nobody has given a factual explanation of how the ODNR is rigging these drawings. I’ve applied over the years, some years get picked and some years I haven’t. Seems like that’s kinda how drawings work. My son had applied for youth deer hunts since he was around 8 and drew a hunt somewhere almost every year. But, it always ended up being during the actual youth gun weekend so we would give it away every year to someone who could really use it that didn’t have private land to hunt. Actually posted 1 or 2 on here. We have plenty of private land to hunt with better odds of harvesting a deer and only applied for an (extra) opportunity for him to gun hunt somewhere other than youth gun season. So does that pucker someone’s butt because we gave those hunts away to a youth that could really use them? I do understand the frustration in people applying just to sell or give the hunt away knowing that’s the only reason they apply, but what’s the ODNR supposed to do about that? There’s cheating and scumbags in every part of life. Always has been and always will. If your mad about it get over it and stop applying, trust me they will never even notice.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

The problem I have is when they published the winners I saw some of the same names almost every year. I only won once in 30 years myself and won youth hunt and took a friends son one year. Wish I would have saved those winner lists. I believe if you win one event that should be it for the year. One year one guy won like 5 permits and that's not fair, spread it around give everybody a chance. They should show some preference for those who have lost for many years, they know who they are.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's so bad a guy won two to the same duck hunt. I know him personally and no he didn't use both


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

My point exactly but who do you complain to ????And they do not care anyway.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang I went 0 for 0, if it cost money, not me went to TRC a couple times, deer everywhere , next time hardly any, but that wasn't the first day or 2 ..... they got educated
Not sure they even do that area anymore ?

.
Well heck guess they are this year..... for anyone interested








TRC To Hold Lottery For Permission To Hunt Deer On Property This Season - Union County Daily Digital


Local deer hunters have long looked wistfully at the prime hunting grounds of the Transportation Research Center, Inc. (TRC), which straddles northwest Union County and southeast Logan County, as possibly being “the” spot to drop a big buck. But as private property, the TRC lands have generally...



www.unioncountydailydigital.com


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

bigeye1 said:


> We are there 10/24 section A parking lot 4. I've been looking at the map and satellite images, I think I know what direction to start. but really have no Idea what we are getting into. Any tips would be great.


Will send you a PM with my phone no. and all go over area A With You .


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son was drawn for the Youth Mogadore Waterfowl.

I was drawn for the Mogador Waterfowl hunt as well, but later in the season...if I decide/need to have my surgery this fall, I will likely try to trade my draw for something earlier, something for my son, or just give it away.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

0-4 once again, gonna change my name to Yoder, lol


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I only won twice in 40 years


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They have to fix the system to make it fare for all. Or should I say unfix the system. Duck stamp should be required for duck hunts and deer tags for deer hunts. Once drawn for a type of hunt you can't win again till all other names drawn so one person can't have multiple of one type of hunt. Make them NON TRANSFERABLE..


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

The only activity on another site is everyone trading hunts seems strange one person gets drawn for so many hunts ?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's against the ORC and they won't enforce it. Just letting the law breakers openly get away with it


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey ducknut what is the ORC number that you are referring to?


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

Softshellcrab said:


> Yeah, but aren't they all named Yoder?
> [/QUOT





Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Seems like a bunch of complaining here. Nobody has given a factual explanation of how the ODNR is rigging these drawings. I’ve applied over the years, some years get picked and some years I haven’t. Seems like that’s kinda how drawings work. My son had applied for youth deer hunts since he was around 8 and drew a hunt somewhere almost every year. But, it always ended up being during the actual youth gun weekend so we would give it away every year to someone who could really use it that didn’t have private land to hunt. Actually posted 1 or 2 on here. We have plenty of private land to hunt with better odds of harvesting a deer and only applied for an (extra) opportunity for him to gun hunt somewhere other than youth gun season. So does that pucker someone’s butt because we gave those hunts away to a youth that could really use them? I do understand the frustration in people applying just to sell or give the hunt away knowing that’s the only reason they apply, but what’s the ODNR supposed to do about that? There’s cheating and scumbags in every part of life. Always has been and always will. If your mad about it get over it and stop applying, trust me they will never even notice.


I respectfully disagree. "If" there is cheating, and I don't know that there is, then that would be very much our business. I don't know if there is really cheating going on or not, but "if" there is, I don't agree with you that we should just shut up and accept it. No, if cheating were found to be going on, we should holler good and loud. 

It does bother me that they used to make the winners public and no longer do. This is our ODNR, our lands, our lottery, our resources being used.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry not ORC but still unlawful
Ohio Administrative Code1501:31Chapter 1501:31-15 | Hunting and Trapping

(D) It shall be unlawful for any person to buy, sell, trade, or barter any controlled hunting, fishing or trapping permit issued by the division of wildlife. It shall be lawful to exchange any controlled hunting, fishing or trapping permit issued by the division of wildlife with another successful applicant selected for the *same* controlled hunting, fishing or trapping opportunity.
(E) All definitions set forth in rule 1501:31-1-02 of the Administrative Code shall apply to this rule.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

See other post (titled ODNR controlled hunts ) of guy and friends who got 6 permits, only second year hunting etc. How does a new guy get so many permits when others do not get anything. Their system is fixed and there is nothing we can do since its not transparent on how they do it. Does a computer pick the names at random, in groups, pull names from a hat, picked by person. Nobody knows but it sure seems fishy....


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm gonna guess the new guy entered every single available hunt . And his friends did too based on the range of areas they drew . Sure , they drew 6 . But they may have had alot of chances to draw if you multiply 3 or 4 guys who plan on hunting together x every hunt . I'm just guessing tho . 

I drew one out of about 16 waterfowl and deer hunts I applied for . 

Not sure I'll be able to make the one I drew but I'll wait and see as it gets closer . Ifnoti guess that unit will go unhunted that day .


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

ducknut141 said:


> Sorry not ORC but still unlawful
> Ohio Administrative Code1501:31Chapter 1501:31-15 | Hunting and Trapping
> 
> (D) It shall be unlawful for any person to buy, sell, trade, or barter any controlled hunting, fishing or trapping permit issued by the division of wildlife. It shall be lawful to exchange any controlled hunting, fishing or trapping permit issued by the division of wildlife with another successful applicant selected for the same controlled hunting, fishing or trapping opportunity.
> (E) All definitions set forth in rule 1501:31-1-02 of the Administrative Code shall apply to this rule.



Call it what you want but nobody is really buying, selling or bartering any controlled permit................Read the bottom where its being signed .....its being transferred  perfectly legal


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

not at all. Trading is openly being done daily (not saying it's on this site but I'm sure you know where and so does the state because I made sure of it) it is not legal if done for different hunts. For the* same *hunt magee for magee ect ect is fine. Giving them away is fine. But some people are getting multiple hunts for all offered and trading for what they want. That is to the letter of the law illegal.

By the way you forgot OR DIDN'T USE THE WORD TRADE


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

ducknut141 said:


> By the way you forgot OR DIDN'T USE THE WORD TRADE


yep and i also said call it what you want, at the end of the day you are doing nothing more than transferring a permit and you signed your name stating so.

Get over it


OVER AND OUT


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry someone is upset you must be another one of the law beakers because get over it is their favorite saying they hate being called out. It's in black and white that it wrong.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Getting a permit illegally then going and using it to me would be no more than hunting out of season or poaching


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

This is the result of transferring a drawing you could not use. The group had a great time fishing for trout. Saying the drawings should be non transferable is just plain silly. Why would someone want a drawing to go to waste? We had a great time and the boys are still talking about the trip. A good person on this site offered me the trip. That’s how it’s supposed to work. Thanks Outwest.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I guess I am just silly. The Illegal trading needs to be stopped. I glad you had a good time. I am not against giving away lottery winners that you can't use. Just the Illegal trading. Those of us that agree about it need to voice it to the state or they will not do anything about it.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Glad you and the boys had a great time Bob , were able to use the permit, and it went to a fellow OGF friend .


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son was drawn for a youth duck hunt at Mogadore for the first weekend of October. Due to a few conflicts, we won't be able to use the permit. So, I am offering it up to someone who can put it to use. 

This is for 10/2 and 10/3, good for 2 youth hunters, and is for blind #3

Please send me a private message if interested. I am working some crazy hours, and will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

My son got drawn for two hunts on the same day, so I would like to transfer one to another kid. I have the 11/20 Magee marsh youth hunt available. If you would like to take a kid please pm me and I will get you all of the info to go. This is a youth hunt only, and before you ask make sure you check your calendar and make sure you are able to use it for sure. I don't want it going to waste.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> My son was drawn for a youth duck hunt at Mogadore for the first weekend of October. Due to a few conflicts, we won't be able to use the permit. So, I am offering it up to someone who can put it to use.
> 
> This is for 10/2 and 10/3, good for 2 youth hunters, and is for blind #3
> 
> Please send me a private message if interested. I am working some crazy hours, and will get back to you as soon as I can.


*bigeye1......you intenested in the hunt I have?*


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry I didn't even look at the post. I sun I hunt hopefully someone gets to use it


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mosquito youth hunt this morning. Got his first deer. Man is that place thick.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats to the young man


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Great job on an excellent buck.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats on a nice deer and all be there in area D on nov.14th with a youth and hope i have pics to share also !


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

0utwest said:


> Congrats on a nice deer and all be there in area D on nov.14th with a youth and hope i have pics to share also !


Good luck.............D has been a good area for us over the years when i had youth hunters


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Killdeer Plains Archery Nov7th -19th , The Misses got drawn for unit H parking lot E (the permit lets me hunt also) has anybody been there in the last couple years or know anything about this area ? I know in the past they were mostly youth and women gun hunts and thinking the archery is something new . Any info is appreciated , Thanks Mike .


----------

